# Cigar Art: Oil Painting



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Really great cigar art:
My good friend Mica Pillemer is a classical-realist oil painter and recently finished a painting of me smoking a cigar at Merchants Cigar Bar in New York City.

The Cigar Smokers


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice, I hope he does more cigar themed paintings because I would love to buy one.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

damn that is cool


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

That's...stunning. Awesome shading.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks great man. Must be an honor to be immortalized lol.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

8ball917 said:


> Very cool!


+1 that's a beautiful painting bro. I'm no critic but it's well done and really conveys the chill and laid back emotions of smoking a cigar.

If you're ever in Tampa I've GOT to show you this guy down here that blends actual tobacco, beer, wine, whiskey, whatever you want him to into a paste and makes unbelievably detailed brown-tone paintings. If I ever get married or something I want him to do a painting with my favorite cigar, scotch, and wine 

Unfortunately, he's opposed to the internet, so I can't show any of his stuff except IRL.

Nice painting bud :thumb:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Eric, that is just awesome! She has some really beautiful work!

One day, when I get my "man cave", I'd love to have something like this in there on the wall.:nod:


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Eric, that is just awesome! She has some really beautiful work!
> 
> One day, when I get my "man cave", I'd love to have something like this in there on the wall.:nod:


Mica is a dude. 

and thanks, I'll let him know! (I love this painting and wish I had the $$$)


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice. I like the mood in the painting. Very relaxed and sophisticated.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

i want one of me too!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Bump!
If you haven't seen this yet, please check it out:

The Cigar Smokers


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow that's cool. How much do you think that goes for? Maybe my wife wants to buy one of me???????


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

There seems to be quite a bit of interest in the cigar themed painting, myself included. If Mica made prints or sold originals here he'd likely sell out. I'd definitely be interested in one.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

There's a couple of neat looking cigar themed art prints on the bay but I'm wary of getting something that is mass produced probably in a sweat shop somewhere. I would be interested if possible to get costs low enough.


----------

